# News-Plasmoid plötzlich weiß-opak mit komischer Schrift

## l3u

… nämlich nicht-ge-antialias-tem Times New Roman!

Siehe: http://nasauber.de/pub/tmp/news.jpg

Wo kommt denn das auf einmal her?! Revdep-rebuild beschwert sich nicht, keine Fehlermeldung und das selbe mit einem neuen KDE-Profil (~/.kde4, ~/.config und ~/.local verschoben).

----------

## Christian99

Eventuell was in eselect fontconfig (eventuell durch update) verändert?

----------

## Klaus Meier

In den Einstellungen die vom Antialiasing überprüfen?

----------

## l3u

eselect fontconfig hab ich noch nie verwendet, keine Ahnung, wie das vorher ausgesehen hat … im Moment sieht’s so aus:

```
Available fontconfig .conf files (* is enabled):

  [1]   10-autohint.conf

  [2]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf

  [3]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf

  [4]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf

  [5]   10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf

  [6]   10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf

  [7]   10-unhinted.conf

  [8]   20-fix-globaladvance.conf *

  [9]   20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans.conf

  [10]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

  [11]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-serif.conf

  [12]  20-unhint-small-vera.conf *

  [13]  25-unhint-nonlatin.conf

  [14]  30-metric-aliases.conf *

  [15]  30-urw-aliases.conf *

  [16]  40-nonlatin.conf *

  [17]  42-luxi-mono.conf *

  [18]  45-latin.conf *

  [19]  49-sansserif.conf *

  [20]  50-user.conf *

  [21]  51-local.conf *

  [22]  57-dejavu-sans.conf

  [23]  57-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

  [24]  57-dejavu-serif.conf

  [25]  60-latin.conf *

  [26]  60-liberation.conf

  [27]  65-fonts-persian.conf *

  [28]  65-khmer.conf

  [29]  65-nonlatin.conf *

  [30]  69-unifont.conf *

  [31]  70-no-bitmaps.conf

  [32]  70-yes-bitmaps.conf

  [33]  80-delicious.conf *

  [34]  90-synthetic.conf *
```

Was ich ein bisschen komisch finde, ist, dass es eben _nur_ das News-Plasmoid betrifft. Alles andere sieht ja nach wie vor so wie vorher aus. Und es hat sich ja nicht nur die Schriftart verändert, sondern auch der Hintergrund, der jetzt nicht mehr gestreift ist, sondern weiß!

----------

## franzf

"Plötzlich" heißt "seit dem Update auf Qt-4.8.1", oder hast du auch ein kde-update 4.7.4->4.8.[1,3] hinter dir? An den Sourcen des plasma-applet-news hat sich nämlich seit August 2011 nichts mehr geändert. Das Applet verwendet zur Darstellung qt-webkit.

Bei mir sieht es im übrigen besser aus - zwar auch weißer Hintergrund, aber der Text ist geantialiased.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du solltest 

```
eselect fontconfig enable [9,10,11,22,23,24]
```

ausführen. Die installieren Fonts müssen aktiviert werden. Du solltest das Log-System von Portage aktivieren. Dort erfährst du Dinge, die zu zusätzlich tun solltest. Was für Einstellungen hast du beim Antialiasing? Das ist bei mir kein Hinting, sonst werden die Schriften total dünn. Hab jetzt nicht die genaue Einstellung, weil kein KDE läuft.

----------

## l3u

 *Quote:*   

> "Plötzlich" heißt "seit dem Update auf Qt-4.8.1"

 

Kann gut sein …

 *Quote:*   

> Du solltest Code: eselect fontconfig enable [9,10,11,22,23,24] ausführen. Die installieren Fonts müssen aktiviert werden.

 

Hab ich gemacht, mal schauen, ob’s was bringt …

 *Quote:*   

> Du solltest das Log-System von Portage aktivieren. Dort erfährst du Dinge, die zu zusätzlich tun solltest. 

 

Hab ich, hab ich. Aber womöglich ist mir da mal was durch die Lappen gegangen.

 *Quote:*   

> Das Applet verwendet zur Darstellung qt-webkit.

 

Hier wird’s interessant! Dann ist die dargestellte Schriftart vermutlich eine, die standardmäßig nicht ge-anti-aliast wird. Kann man irgendwo die Standard-Qt-Webkit-Schriftarten einstellen? Die Einstellungen von z. B. Rekonq gelten nur für dort. Das News-Plasmoid lässt ja keinerlei Einstellungen zu …

----------

## Christian99

also wenns wirklich nur das eine plasmoid betrift ist es wohl ehre nix wegen fontconfig. Aber klaus meier hat recht, solltest du mal einstellen. auswendig weiß ich das auch net, aber google mal nach gentoo fontconfig oder so, da findet man so ein paar tipps.

Sonstige probleme hast du keine, oder? weil, seit ich das erste malauf deinen beitrag geantwortet hab ist meine taskleiste undurchsichtig, was aber nicht mal das schlimmste ist ( das hat man davon wenn wenn man helfen will  :Wink:  )

----------

## l3u

Ansonsten ist alles in Butter!

Taskleiste undurchsichtig passiert immer mal von wegen „Die Desktopeffekte wurden angehalten“, einfach mal Alt+Umschalt+F12 probieren oder manuell wieder einschalten – sofern das die Ursache ist.

----------

## Christian99

ja, da dran liegts wohl, aber die deaktivierten effekte sind auch nur folge davon, dass das direct rendering irgendeine macke hat. glxinfo sagt zwar direct rendering yes, aber glxgears schafft nur ca 220FPS (normalerweise hab ich ca 5000). und wenn ich im firefox den tab wechsle, dann treibt X die CPU last für ca 30s auf 100%. In den logs hab ich noch nix gefunden. bin mal gespannt, was das wieder ist. aber da mach ich nen separaten thread auf, wenn ich nix finde...

----------

